# esword for android?



## Eoghan (Feb 6, 2015)

I was under the impression that there was a version of esword for the android tablet (Hudle2) was i wrong?


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2015)

I think something like this is the closest you'll get: MySword - Free Android Bible

It is based on the SWORD libraries which are distinct from e-Sword, which is proprietary, but free software. It's similar though.


----------



## Dwimble (Feb 6, 2015)

I use *YouVersion*. I think it is an excellent Bible app. It is in constant development and frequently updated.


----------

